# YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## asdsdf (Aug 31, 2007)

My female finally laid an ooth. :lol:   She is so skinny now. Anyways, it is really hard trying to remove the ooth. She laid it on mesh instead of the sticks,(ofcourse) so it's firmly attached. I would want to remove it, since Religiosa needs a cold period. Any ideas how?

Also, this is about my Nigerians, before, it had a piece of its leg missing, and now, after the moult, is missing even more!!! I thought that it was supposed to grow back or something. Can humidity play a big part?

P.S. (Ooths are practically nymphs right? (topic wise))


----------



## Precious (Aug 31, 2007)

Congratulations!  I think the little Nigerian will grow his leg back. It's early. Mine is doing well. I named him Speck. I'm going to post photos so look for him. I so happy about your ooth! Very cool.


----------



## Rick (Aug 31, 2007)

Use a razor blade to help remove the ooth. Give it a few days to dry first.


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 31, 2007)

Oops, well before I read this, I tried peeling it off very slowly. It worked, but there is a little part that was left behind. Also, it was already dry only around a couple of days later. The outside was foamy but hard, and like paper or something. I strung it up and put it into the refirgerator, with a wet towel substrate. I don't need to spray right? It's inside like the butter place, so it should be okay, right?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 31, 2007)

No definitely spray this ooth every couple of days, it is used to being outside in the weather, the snow, the rain the dew. It will dry out and not hatch if you don't. The refridgerator fan circulates the air and takes the moisture out of it. :wink:


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh, but didn't someone say that if you put it in the butter shelf, you know, with the sliding lid to cover it, it wouldn't dry out. :?:


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 1, 2007)

Sorry but it wil still dry out  , congrats on the ooth, give it 2-3 days then what i do is just very slowly peel it off, it shouldnt be 2 hard, once u get the first bit off is should go easily


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 1, 2007)

Congratulations! My orchid female laid her 4th ootheca this morning (finally) and it's all deformed-looking.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 1, 2007)

Thank! Awww...one of my Nigerians hasn't eaten even though the abdomen is skinny. Any reasons why? It has enough moisture, but just isn't interested in catching fruit flies.

Also, I read somewhere that the spongier the ooth, the less water it needs, and mine is super spongy. It's like hardened air bubbles. So I just wet the ooth a little, and the substrate? The water doesn't go into the ooth, instead, it just gatheres into drops on top.


----------



## skinzfan72 (Sep 2, 2007)

Congrats on the ooths! How long after mating did it take for the females to lay the ooths? Mine have been mated for a week now. I have one female that isn't real big on eating now :? but the other 2 are like garbage disposals :shock:


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 2, 2007)

Most of my mantises took about a month after becoming adult. And then, there's another one, a budwing, who has withheld her ootheca for almost two months now.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 2, 2007)

I think it took around two weeks for her to lay the ooth. During the whole time, I fed her at least two bees a day, as well as butterflies, moths, locusts, flies/etc. She grew really fat, and one day, I woke up and she had laid the ooth.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 2, 2007)

> My female finally laid an ooth. :lol:   She is so skinny now. Anyways, it is really hard trying to remove the ooth. She laid it on mesh instead of the sticks,(ofcourse) so it's firmly attached. I would want to remove it, since Religiosa needs a cold period. Any ideas how?Also, this is about my Nigerians, before, it had a piece of its leg missing, and now, after the moult, is missing even more!!! I thought that it was supposed to grow back or something. Can humidity play a big part?
> 
> P.S. (Ooths are practically nymphs right? (topic wise))


yep its cool cause it has to do with nymph care


----------

